# Transfer Express Offers Class List Transfers



## Deborah Sexton

Cash in on opportunities to create shirts with class, club, team and other name lists with Easy View Class List transfers from Transfer Express. The Easy View online designer makes it easy to import your list of names and put together a professional-looking, custom design. 

Choose a predesigned typesetting layout and customize it with color and clip art or create your own and import your list using one of several options. Names can be brought in from a file on your computer or typed in manually. You can select the number of columns, and gap between them and justification—left, center or right. 

Your laid-out list then will come up on the “Art Board” where you can adjust the size, color and font. And you can always go back to make changes. Order your transfers or a proof for customer approval. Learn more at https://transferexpress.com/layouts/school/class-lists .

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

